# DeAndre Hulett



## RaptorDynasty (May 30, 2003)

Does he have any chance of making the squad this year? Admittedly, I don't know much about this kid, other than that he was drafted by the Raps in the second round a few years ago and he has been in the development league since.

Awesome Chuck Swirsky said this about him about a year ago:

"I'm getting a lot of e-mail reguarding DeAndre Hulett, the Raps second-round pick [three] years ago. He's currently playing in the USBL but will be invited to the Raptors free-agent camp in June [2002] for a look. If he plays well enough in June he could get invited to training camp in October. He's a wing player who is very athletic but still learning the game. "

Hulett is protected by the Raps until the end of this season if I'm not mistaken (?)... does anyone know anything about this kid?


----------

